# Home Remedies (Grooming Edition)



## gizpeptig

Everyone knows horse products can be kind of expensive.. well I started this thread so we can all share our home remedies and cheap alternatives to fancy grooming products.

So whether it is a certain brand of cheap human shampoo that makes your horse super clean, your own recipe for fly spray or fungus remover, or maybe even how you organize your grooming stuff!

Anything's game, time to spill! :wink:

*Oh, and no bashing on other user's posts. Unless *you know for a fact *that it is wrong and/or harmful to a horse.*

_(I have also started a thread in Health, Tack and Equipment, a__nd Stables and Barns for remedies in those categories, so keep your tips in this thread strictly related to Horse Grooming)_

Sooooo... here's my tip:
Mix up some white vinegar and Avon Skin-So-Soft in a spray bottle and spray on your horse after hosing him off to help with pesky bugs and give your horse a nice shine


----------



## cakemom

Well, you took my favorite!!

Rain rott, spray with scrubbing bubbles and scrub off, keeps it from coming back, Louisiana is rain rott haven this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa T

I like to comb a little olive oil through my horse's mane and tail to keep it shiny, healthy and make it less easy for burrs to stick. Olive oil is a miracle. Lol


----------



## rosethorn

I have a few.
1. Concentrated Mane N' Tail conditioner in a spray bottle for knotted manes and tails
2. Diluted Lineament in a spray bottle to rub them down after a work out. It really helps to get rid of sweat stains.
3. 2 grooming mitts for the legs. Put one on each hand and rug vigorously in opposite directions on the legs! Really helpful for spring time! parts
4.8 parts Infusium leave in people conditioner and 1 part Listerine mouth wash in a spray bottle for the tops of the tails. Stops rubbing and helps hair regrowth!


----------



## ellygraceee

- Using Mr Sheen furniture polish on tails to make them shine up for shows. 
- Using a hacksaw blade on its side is great for getting rid of winter coats in summer. 
- A mixture of baby oil and dettol/betadine is great for getting rid of rain rot and other skin problems. 
- Apply human hair spray onto hooves after using hoof black to make the hoof stay black and make it shiny. 
- The oil left over from frying chips at fish and chip shops are great for adding shine to coats and bulking up. Just one cup each night with their feed. 

And that's all I can think of right now. =]


----------



## Benny

Ellygraceee- Do you buy that used from the fish and chip shops? Or does it work just as well fresh, not from a chip shop? And how does that work?
Just wondering, I work at a takeaway joint, would the oil from cooking the chips in that work as well?


----------



## outnabout

Fly spray: 2 cups white vinegar, 1 cup water, 1 tbsp. eucalyptus oil
I've found it works just as well but not better than sprays on the market.


----------



## Islandrea

outnabout said:


> Fly spray: 2 cups white vinegar, 1 cup water, 1 tbsp. eucalyptus oil
> I've found it works just as well but not better than sprays on the market.


Where do you purchase eucalyptus oil from?


----------



## outnabout

I buy eucalyptus oil from a "Whole Foods" store in my city. It is an essential oil that probably can be found in health food stores, natural medicine stores, etc. You can also use citronella oil but I don't have a recipe for that remedy.


----------



## Benny

I don't know about over there, but here in Australia, you can buy it from any shop. We mainly get it from the supermarkets, in the isle with the cotton balls and band-aids, I think.


----------



## Rodeo Pro

WD-40 shines up hooves.
Corn starch keeps mane and tail from "freezing" in winter
10% sulphur gel grows out mane and tail
baby powder and corn starch brightens white
vasoline brightens eyes and muzzle


----------



## Rodeo Pro

O and...
Vinigar is a good feed through fly repelent 
Pledge wipes makes the horse shiny!


----------



## CharliGirl

Used human hair clippers are great for bridle paths or trimming up the face and legs for neatness.

Feed 1/4 cup of soy oil (or any vegetable oil) mixed into your horses feed for a shiney coat.

Baby wipes are great for dusty faces.

Children's hair detangler works well on horses.

Used paddle brushes and wide tooth combs tend to make their way to my grooming bin. They work better than the "horse specific" combs and brushes.

Dish soap applicators work great for applying fly spray for horses that are nervous with squirt bottles or for applying repellent to the face.


----------



## ellygraceee

Benny said:


> Ellygraceee- Do you buy that used from the fish and chip shops? Or does it work just as well fresh, not from a chip shop? And how does that work?
> Just wondering, I work at a takeaway joint, would the oil from cooking the chips in that work as well?


Oops sorry Benny, I didn't see your post =P My email decided not to tell me.. 
We usually buy it used from the fish and chip shops. The horses love it and it hasn't effected their health. It should work just as well fresh or from the place that you work. I don't think it matters where it comes from. I'm not sure how it works exactly, but it just adds fat to them (which is GREAT for Thoroughbred owners) and shines up their coat. Canola oil has the same effect. I'll google the effects for you later =]


----------



## Benny

Rodeo Pro said:


> WD-40 shines up hooves.
> Corn starch keeps mane and tail from "freezing" in winter
> 10% sulphur gel grows out mane and tail
> baby powder and corn starch brightens white
> vasoline brightens eyes and muzzle


Haha, I like the 'WD-40' Dad always has a can of that laying around.

How does the sulphur gel work? Where do you buy it? My horse has the thinnish/and shortest mane of -all- my horses. It's weird so thin and short.



ellygraceee said:


> Oops sorry Benny, I didn't see your post =P My email decided not to tell me..
> We usually buy it used from the fish and chip shops. The horses love it and it hasn't effected their health. It should work just as well fresh or from the place that you work. I don't think it matters where it comes from. I'm not sure how it works exactly, but it just adds fat to them (which is GREAT for Thoroughbred owners) and shines up their coat. Canola oil has the same effect. I'll google the effects for you later =]


Haha, that's okay. I get that it doesn't email me sometimes.
But thanks! I'll have to ask them next time I go in.


----------



## Gidget

*Fly Spray*

2 cups white vinegar
1 cup of Avon Skin So Soft (orignal scent)
1 cup water
1 tablespoon eucalptus oil


Mix in a spray bottle and apply!


*Mane and tail detangler*


Calgon Bath oil beads( dry)
Water

Miz the calgon with water( one part calgon to 3 parts water) in spray bottle.


----------



## corinowalk

After a particularly hard work out, wash your horse down with this

1 bottle green menthol rubbing alcohol (sold at your local pharmacy...usually less than $1)
2 or so gallons of water. 

Take a sponge and drench them in it. 

Straight menthol rubbing alcohol works great as a linament and can help with sore legs and is WAY cheaper than Absorbine! 

If used every day, it will dry the coat out unless you rinse. I only do this every now and again or if a horse turns up sore the next day. If you need to use it more than once a week...let the mix set for 10 minutes and then rinse.


----------



## PaintedFury

I use this rolling tool chest from Stanley to keep my brushes and all in. The bottom part is just the right size to keep my spray bottles in. I love it, I can roll it to where I need it, and all of my stuff is kept together.



I also use a waitress apron(the kind that ties around your waist & has three pockets) to keep my mane and tail banding supplies close at hand when I'm banding.

I also use the little to go containers of Q-tips (once they are empty) to keep banding rubber bands in. I use two colors, black and white, so I can keep plenty of them in my apron.



That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure that I'll think of something else, when I go to the barn this evening.


----------



## Alicia

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I love that rolling chest. What a great idea!!!


----------



## PaintedFury

I think I paid like $40.00 for it, but it was well worth it. I actually kind of wish I had another one to put my polo wraps and boots in, but that might upset my husband, since he made me a box for those. I'll have to take a picture and post it for everyone to see. It turned out really nice, I just have to polyurethane it before I can use it at the barn.


----------



## PaintedFury

I went to Wal-Mart this morning, and those rolling chests were marked down to $20.00. I might have to get another one just to have at the barn for whatever! Ya know what I mean.


----------



## JinglesPony

dilute rubbing alcohol with water and spray directly on your horse. Then using clean rags, rub all over your horses coat. It makes your horses coat extra shiny! WARNING: *do not use too much rubbing alcohol unless that's what you want your horse to smell like!*


----------



## Benny

JinglesPony said:


> dilute rubbing alcohol with water and spray directly on your horse. Then using clean rags, rub all over your horses coat. It makes your horses coat extra shiny! WARNING: *do not use too much rubbing alcohol unless that's what you want your horse to smell like!*



That made me laugh. Everyone'll think you have a drinking problem, or the likes.


----------



## Velvetgrace

What about making the hooves shiney but without the oil that dirt can stick too?


----------



## gizpeptig

Velvetgrace said:


> What about making the hooves shiney but without the oil that dirt can stick too?


Hairspray works kind of good, I personally like this stuff for shows: Absorbine Supershine Hoof Polish - Horse.com


----------



## VintageMatch

Rodeo Pro said:


> WD-40 shines up hooves.
> Corn starch keeps mane and tail from "freezing" in winter
> 10% sulphur gel grows out mane and tail
> baby powder and corn starch brightens white
> vasoline brightens eyes and muzzle


Can you explain what "freezing" means for the mane and tail in winter?? I've never heard of that  Thanks.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I don't know if the suggestion has already been made (I did not read the entire thread) but the aerosol hair oil spray for colored women called Pink works wonders on the mane and tail. But it's ONLY the aerosol that works so well, I don't know why the other oils don't.

It can be a little slick, so I would not recommend it within 24 hours of braiding, but it over time makes for a shiny, moisturized mane and tail. Jack's got a THICK, wavy tail and this stuff is a blessing.


----------



## Islandrea

I know someone already mentioned baby wipes for dusty faces. My mare's skin seems to be pretty sensitive, so I can only use cotton rounds for her eyes and nostrils. However, I DO use baby wipes for her udder (which gets dirty remarkably faster than any other mare I know) and under her tail. I've tried washcloths, but I was tired of washing them every time I used them. For just a buck at the dollar store I purchase a pack of 80 hypoallergenic baby wipes. Score.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Islandrea, they have hypoallergenic baby wipes you might be able to use!


----------



## JPegasus

well... two things that i like to do are:

1. to get an extra shiny coat before a show (aside from regular, and thorough grooming![which is the most important thing]) i like to take a bucket of hot water, a capful of baby oil and a bunch of terry towels. add the three together. squeeze the towels out, hang to dry. store in a plastic freezer bag until ready to use. use these cloths to remove dust from the horse's coat. also helps to add some shine. perfect for faces. practice getting the amount of oil right--too much is bad.
i prefer this greatly to show-sheen... which i won't even use. 


another one would be the little packets of baby wipes for cleaning under a horse's tail. also nice for udders, unless they are cold. then, prepare to get kicked in the shins.


----------



## gizpeptig

Nice tips JPegasus, especially about not using cold baby wipes on mare's udders 

Anyone else?


----------



## Islandrea

Another cheap alternative I just discovered for removing bot eggs (wasn't sure whether to put this in Grooming Edition or Health Edition, so I'll put it in both). Knives somewhat scare me, so I avoid using the bot knife, although I know it also is cheap and works well. Instead of getting the Slick N' Easy Grooming Block, I got a pumice stone (for a buck at the dollar store . . . I realized how redundant that sounds, =) and it works just as well.


----------



## johnmethew

*Hi,*

I think your are thinking a great point of view about home remedies of horses. This is such a great think because horse product which is available in the market are very expensive. 
Thanks for a great post.


----------



## Bec

outnabout said:


> Fly spray: 2 cups white vinegar, 1 cup water, 1 tbsp. eucalyptus oil
> I've found it works just as well but not better than sprays on the market.


Would Tea tree oil work just as well as the eucalyptus oil?



P.S.
Baby oil is good for giving a shine to the mane, tail and body, dilute about 20-30 ml's in a spray bottle.
Vitamin E cream works well on peeling chestnuts and ergots.


----------



## Benny

What are the chestnuts actually there for? And why do they peel?


----------



## rockinrobin4115

I think the chestnuts used to be an extra 'toe' at some point a long, long time ago...? That is just what comes to mind. These days I don't think they serve much of a purpose...? My mare's chestnuts peel really bad sometimes too - vaseline helps to soften them up!


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

Tessa T said:


> I like to comb a little olive oil through my horse's mane and tail to keep it shiny, healthy and make it less easy for burrs to stick. Olive oil is a miracle. Lol


Olive oil is like ambrosia from the gods! haha It's also good as hoof oil. Just dab a little around the coronets, and it prevents dryness and cracking. Good in the summer months. Ahhh farrier tips.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

rockinrobin4115 said:


> I think the chestnuts used to be an extra 'toe' at some point a long, long time ago...? That is just what comes to mind. These days I don't think they serve much of a purpose...? My mare's chestnuts peel really bad sometimes too - vaseline helps to soften them up!


OOH! I hate to double post but...I know the science behind this! You're totally right, when ancient horses had three toes, they didn't have chestnuts. Then as they evolved, the third toe moved up the leg to be...out of the way, I guess? Cool beans!


----------



## sinsin4635

Yep, that's exactly what happend.


----------



## HollyBubbles

I use normal human hair brushes on my two horses and mini horse (who malts like no tomorrow)
not the rolling ones, but the flat circle headed ones if you knw what in getting at lol i dunno how else to explain it.

It works really well on my tb who im trying (and now succeeding) in getting a longer mane. I also brush it from the bottom up so i dont rip out as much hair.

They are also really good for maulting season lol. i rub the hairbrush in circles all over my mares bodies (especially the rump, wholey cow!) and it just accumulates into the brush and falls off when i smack it on my gumboot, so much more effective and easier than normal horse brushes, serves mutli-purposes too!

I use diluted tea tree oil and water in a spray bottle for fly spray, used to keep head lice away when i was at primary, works just as well on my horses for flies!


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I see! How come people cut them off? I've left my Shetlands on.. Just because she had them when I got her. xD

Yea, the small round plastic ones with teeth? Like like a big solid comb. 
I'll have to get one of them. The brushes I always get die.


----------



## waterbuggies

rockinrobin4115 said:


> I think the chestnuts used to be an extra 'toe' at some point a long, long time ago...? That is just what comes to mind. These days I don't think they serve much of a purpose...? My mare's chestnuts peel really bad sometimes too - vaseline helps to soften them up!


I thought the chestnuts was where in the colt/filly's legs are kind of fused together before birth?


----------



## Bec

waterbuggies said:


> I thought the chestnuts was where in the colt/filly's legs are kind of fused together before birth?


Common myth, they are remnants of a 2nd toe, and the ergot is the third toe. I thought this too until a few weeks ago.

Cheers


----------



## masatisan

Paddle brush-








I swear, for manes and tails it is the absolute best way to brush them without damaging them.

Talcum/baby powder- after a hard ride, dust the sweaty areas of the horse while currying him to make him feel a little drier and refreshed. It also helps keeps bugs away by masking the sweat smell. It won't work well on it's own on a dripping or soaked horse, but does help combined with toweling. Make sure the horse (or you) does not breath it in.

Flax seed oil- has a number of benefits for horses, including essential b vitamins (one of which is so essential, horses produce it in their gut, a severe deficiency can cause death). Look for cold pressed and organic, as this will provide the most nutrients. One tablespoon twice a day is sufficient. Aids with coat, skin, hoof and mane and tail growth and health. Highly recommended for horses with dry coats/skin, weak mane/tail, and hoof problems.

Grape seed oil- is another excellent oil for skin. Horses who are prone to strong skin reactions may benefit from having some of this oil rubbed on to irritated skin. Feeding it has been proven to have similar benefits as olive oil.

Aloe-Vera- Look for organic 100 percent aloe-Vera, or organic with vitamin E. An excellent natural way to soothe bug bites, sunburns, dry/irritated skin, and rashes. Do not use it on broken skin, open wounds or infections. Also works for humans.

Paraffin: Using unscented liquid paraffin after a sheath cleaning will help with buildup, making it easier to clean the next time. 

Plastic kitchen scrubbies/cactus cloth/loofah sponge: Use in place of a curry on a dirty, sensitive horse.

White GOOP: A soap free cleaner made to remove grime from the hands of workers. Works well to clean white manes and tails without bleaching them or dying them. Thoroughly coat a dry mane or tail with it and leave it for 5 minutes. Shampoo the tail/mane with the GOOP, then thoroughly rinse. Very important that the hair be dry when it is applied, if not it doesn't work nearly as well.

Hot Toweling- An excellent way to bathe in winter, or an alternative bathing method for a full or partial bath. Requires: two buckets of very hot water, several medium towels, gloves if your hands are sensitive, and conditioning shampoo or something similar.

Pour a big squirt of product into one bucket, stir it and stick a towel into the bucket. Wring it out very thoroughly then press it to the horse for 5 seconds. Rub the towel as if you were currying the horse. Repeat this process on the entire horse with the product. For the legs, wrap them with the towel, then rub side to side. If the towel or water become dirty replace them. Repeat using the second bucket to rinse the horse. The hotter your water is the better this will work, but boiling hot is too hot.

That's all for now.

Except...

I once heard chestnuts were a sort of sent gland that left scent markers when they rubbed on tall grass. But that sounds a little far fetched.


----------



## EMT Cowgirl

Hoof Oil

In a container of your choice mix these items:

50% Vegetable Oil 
50% Extra Virgin Olive Oil

whala a cheaper version that works wonderfully


----------



## Rodeo Pro

Benny said:


> Haha, I like the 'WD-40' Dad always has a can of that laying around.
> 
> How does the sulphur gel work? Where do you buy it? My horse has the thinnish/and shortest mane of -all- my horses. It's weird so thin and short.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while but I buy that sulphur gel on the internet. I works amazing!! 3-4 inches a month!! Only apply it once a week though.


----------



## Rodeo Pro

VintageMatch said:


> Can you explain what "freezing" means for the mane and tail in winter?? I've never heard of that  Thanks.


SORRY I haven’t been on horse forum for a while except for like five minutes. I have been too lazy....

Anyways my horses get ice cycles in their mane and tail and if you rub in a little bit of corn starch at the top of the mane and tail they don't get ice cycles any more.

BTW those chestnuts don’t have blood vain or nerves so I get a wet sponge and hold it on the chestnut for a minute (or until it softens) then cut it off with scissors.


----------



## addyjason

*hi*

This is true that horse product which is available in the market are such expensive. We should try some home remedies for horses.


----------



## apachiedragon

One that is great in the winter is to put some fabric softener in a spray bottle and spray your brushes as you groom. Keeps you both from getting static shock. Just don't overuse where saddle and girth go, or it can get slick. You can also use it to get knots out of manes and tails, and spray the inside of your blankets with it on days they don't need them to reduce static. Just make sure they are dry before you put them back on, of course. 

In the summer, I add white vinegar to the spray bottle of softener, and it works as a fly spray and conditioner.


----------



## gizpeptig

ohh.. never thought of fabric softener apachiedragon! good idea


----------



## EasyintheSaddle

I know everyone probably has this but....Ivory Soap! I don't even buy other shampoo- and Ivory makes those socks sparkly white. Plus, diluted ivory can even be used to clean sheaths.


----------



## Tymer

If you're not worried about appearance for a show, buy your braiding bands from the drug store! With all the hair elastics they should have little ones that are for braiding people hair. The only downside is that they're usually colorful, so if you're showing they aren't exactly presentable. 

But I did a price check. Dover sells elastics for $2.47-$3.00 range, and I bought my pack of the same size (maybe larger) for $.99! They are exactly the same. No different except one of them is rainbow. I now have an incentive to braid!


----------



## xLollipop

ellygraceee said:


> The oil left over from frying chips at fish and chip shops are great for adding shine to coats and bulking up. Just one cup each night with their feed.


I'd be really careful if you were going to do that, horses are herbivores by nature & incorporating something such as fish or it's byproducts into a horses diet is incredibly risky! It can't be digested & rots in the intestine, I'd recommend linseed oil or regular vegetable oil which hasn't been preused 

What I do at the end of each grooming session, to rid of all the surface dust is to get a damp towel & just stroke it over the surface of my mares coat, catches all the dust without getting her wet


----------



## ellygraceee

xLollipop said:


> I'd be really careful if you were going to do that, horses are herbivores by nature & incorporating something such as fish or it's byproducts into a horses diet is incredibly risky! It can't be digested & rots in the intestine, I'd recommend linseed oil or regular vegetable oil which hasn't been preused


I already do that and have zero problems with it. I said it's from frying the _chips _not from frying anything else. Last time I checked, they fry chips separately from everything else as the majority of people order chips. They have a fryer for chips and two for everything else. Check with your fish and chip shop first if you're worried. 
My main incentive for using the chip oil is that we get it in bulk and we get it for free (or VERY cheap) - saves the shop owners from having to dispose of it - rather than us having to pay an awful lot to buy other oils from the grocery shop. 
I would recommend that if you are going to feed linseed oil, boil it first as it can be toxic to horses.


----------



## Horsel02

apachiedragon said:


> One that is great in the winter is to put some fabric softener in a spray bottle and spray your brushes as you groom. Keeps you both from getting static shock. Just don't overuse where saddle and girth go, or it can get slick. You can also use it to get knots out of manes and tails, and spray the inside of your blankets with it on days they don't need them to reduce static. Just make sure they are dry before you put them back on, of course.
> 
> In the summer, I add white vinegar to the spray bottle of softener, and it works as a fly spray and conditioner.


Is it any type of fabric Softener because my poor paint a static magnet during the winter. It gets to the point where he really hates he blankets to be put on. 

Last year I used static guard on the inside of the blanket to control static and that helped a lot. Also if you wipe your horse down with a dryer sheet it helps to cut down on the static.

For those who show and have horse with white feet and use clear hoof polish I use the S.O.S. steel wool pads that you use in the kitchen. They work great to great the hooves white and clean. Also you can use them to get the rust spots off bits. I also use a mini sander to send the hoof before putting hoof polish on because it makes the hooves really smooth and the polish goes on great.

Those are a few of me grooming tips.


----------



## apachiedragon

Horsel02 said:


> Is it any type of fabric Softener


I use Downy.


----------



## Horsel02

apachiedragon said:


> I use Downy.


Oh ok. I will have to try that this winter. How much do you put in a bottle with water?


----------



## apachiedragon

One part softener to two parts water (or vinegar if you are using it as a repellant in the summer) Make sure you shake it well before you spray it. Just a light misting if you use it to kill static. I usually mix it in one of these bottles and keep it on hand.
Horse Spray Bottle Assorted - Horse.com


----------



## mbender

Wow, what a wonderful thread. I really have nothing to add. I have one but am a little embarrassed. When my filly got hurt I had absolutley nothing to cover the wound. Except... A feminine pad. So, I used that and it works just as good in a pinch.
Love the idea with the static problem. I was trying to sack the filly out last week and because of her fur she kept getting shocked. Not good when your trying to desensitize! So, great idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wannahorse22

Can somobody explain to me what exactly the rubbing alcohol is used for? I would feel nervouse to put it on a horse..can they get allergic reactions?


----------



## Gus

EasyintheSaddle said:


> diluted ivory can even be used to clean sheaths.


I use Kirk's Original Coco Hardwater Castile to clean my horses sheath it is extrodinarily soft and it's non-irratable even cleaning my horse's sheath my hands felt great!


----------



## gizpeptig

So many good replies! Anyone else?


----------



## Midnight Angel

I use baby shampoo on an old woolen glove to do my horses face - I use the lavendar one which is supposed to have a calming effect. It works - no more stinging eyes and the smell seems to relax them as bit as well !


----------



## mliponoga

Most restaurants do split their fries into a different fryer due to the fact that there are a lot of people allergic to fish, so they have to do fish in a different fryer than anything else usually. Not all restaurants only do fries though in the fry fryer.


----------



## blueberryhill

Hey that is ok when I hav a horse that has an abscess I put drawing salve like Icthamol on a nursing pad because it is the same size as the bottom of the hoof. We keep nursing pads and femine pads in the barn at all times! You did very well!!


----------



## Benny

We've just moved, and have a ton of ticks here. I was finding 10 on Benny everyday. ><
And all I could buy for horses, was sprayed, or put on their skin. And that wont work for me, 'cose I ride bareback tons. So I got some Yellow Sulpher. And just feed a desert spoon every morning with her food, and she's gotten four ticks, in about a week. So I'm happy. xD
Although, not sure how 'home remedy' it is. But, I bought the Sulpher for about $5 for 1kg.


----------



## taylorjane17

Velvetgrace said:


> What about making the hooves shiney but without the oil that dirt can stick too?


PAM cooking spray works good. It makes the dirt just fall off the hooves!


----------



## DressageIsToDance

taylorjane17 said:


> PAM cooking spray works good. It makes the dirt just fall off the hooves!


I have got to try this.

And no messy brushes involved...hmm...


----------



## Missdv

Thanks for the great advise, my poor girls are surrounded by flies and other creatures. The chestnuts I'm assumng are the dried out knots on their front legs, my friend just showed me to peel them off occasionally by flicking them with my nail and peeling. They will come off when ready, and their utters should be cleaned regularly as yeast will build up especially during heat (which I think mine is in eternally) or so I'm told. But thanks again for the great ecipes, I prefer natural!!!


----------



## EquestEquine

Wow what a great thread!! I gained a ton of new tricks!! muwahaaha! lol

My mare suffers from chronic diarrhea, that gets worse when she is in heat. Unfortunatley her rear end is always filthy. Even with washes every weekend!! I'd never thought of baby wipes until now!! Thanks guys!


----------



## BJJ

*Tails*

Great info! Hopefully someone can help. I have been a bit lax in wrapping my palomino mare's white tail and, of course, the ends are yellow from pee! Any suggestions?? Oxiclean and bluing mixed in paste works pretty well (lots of conditioner afterward). Thanks all.


----------



## apachiedragon

I have used Tide with Bleach on the ends of my grey's tail before, but make sure you condition it after, and don't get it high enough to get on their tailbone, as it could irritate the skin if they are sensitive. Orvus shampoo works great for body stains on any color, and it's cheap, and comes in a big tub. It leaves the hair super soft afterwards too.


----------



## Ladytrails

Great tips in this post! Mine are: 

1) Round car wax applicators come 2 for $1 at the dollar store, compared to 2 for about $4 in the horse supply store. I use for cleaning saddles, wounds, bits, etc. and also for putting fly spray on faces. 
2) For pasterns with scratches - one part triple antibiotic with one part cortisone cream with two parts diaper rash cream. Mix and apply in thin coat to dry pasterns on a daily basis. 
3) Dawn dishwashing liquid mixed with water (about a teaspoon to a pint of warm water) in a squirt bottle for a gentle cleaner to remove oily products (like the above homemade scratches remedy). 
3) Maybe not a home remedy, but it's a home solution... we used a garden shed turned into lockable tack shed for when I was a boarder. Used the tall one with 2 doors that opened from the center outward. Comes with a shelf up top and hubby put 2x12 board on top of the shelf. We screwed hooks and bicycle hangers into the board from and used them to hang halters, ropes, bridles and my harness. Below the hooks and hangers we had room for a folding saddle rack and western saddle, plus totes for grooming supplies and meds, etc. I loved it, it could lock, it was weather tight but breathed (e.g. no mold) and it cost less than $80.


----------



## O So

I'm still a bit confused on the sulfur gel! I tried doing a google search and that got me even more confused! LOL I am really interested in this because I am having the darndest time trying to get O So's mane to grow!

Can someone give me a link or and actual brand name?

Thanks!

Oh and this is a great thread!! I am learning a lot of neat ideas!!


----------



## PonyAngel

Well, my home remedie is

For one, my pony isn't shod, and he has white hoofs. To give his hoofs a little support and help make them darker and stronger, instead of buying products i use neatsfoot oil. Its REALLY smelly though.lol


----------



## gizpeptig

Wow everybody, great tips! Ladytrails, your last one is an awesome idea!


----------



## Ladytrails

Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## mysticdragon72

I'm surprised no one has mentioned using baking soda/vinegar mixture to clean white body parts. I use about two tablespoons baking soda mixed with dish soap, enough to make a paste... then mix in some warm water. Just before you're ready to use mix in about a cup of vinegar and then soak the end of the tail or drench the legs with it. Works great for getting pee stains outta the tail or any other stains off the socks on the legs.

We used citronella oil mixed with baby oil for fly spray. You can buy the concentrated citronella oil pretty cheap. You can search for the exact measurments online as I don't remember but it worked great. Only thing was if it was dusty/windy the dirt would stick... also, as already mentioned avon skin so soft works pretty good too. Although I wouldn't want my horse smelling like vinegar so I don't think I'd use that LOL

Another thing you can use is plain old corn starch, the kind you buy at the grocery store for cooking, works great when you put it in between their rear legs to stop chafing.

Clear nail polish works great on white hooves to keep them shiny.. only thing is make sure you keep the horse out of bedding or anything that would stick until it's dry.

I know there's more that we used but I can't think of them yet... might post again later though. LOL Old age makes the memory kinda spotty! 

Oh... and yes the chestnuts/ergots are the remnants of what used to be toes. The horse as we know it today evolved from a creature called the Eohippus which was about the size of a large dog and had 4 toes. As the horse grew in size and its behaviour changed from roaming the wooded areas to open pasture grazing the toes slowly disappeared and ended up as what you see being the ergot and chestnut. And, if you ever saw an x-ray of a horse's leg the splint bone is also the remnant of another toe.... so there ya go.. a little lesson in evolution


----------



## Mocha26

Benny said:


> What are the chestnuts actually there for? And why do they peel?


Chestnuts are sent glands. I know some trainers use the peelings to help they're horse recognize them & stuff, but i don't know why they peel  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adenfire

Pam Cooking spray is also good for preventing "Ice Shoes" in feet during winter. Spray on the inside of a clean hoof and ice won't build up.


----------



## Rascaholic

BUMP for the info! ANDIMAX!!! Here you go! This is one of many.


----------



## lucky2008

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andimax

Thankyou!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have one..

In a pinch, if you find yourself out of triple antibiotic or whatnot.. mix half a bottle of tea tree oil with petroleum jelly. Presto! Instant healing gel you can put on sores to relieve and to protect. After a few days, you can peel it off to let the wound breathe and reapply. Or it comes off easily with water.

It's also great to relieve dew poisoning and sunburn


----------



## chandra1313

Thank goodness I know people think I'm strange for mixing skin so soft and vinegar ;-) My horses do smell nice though lol


----------



## chandra1313

CharliGirl said:


> Used human hair clippers are great for bridle paths or trimming up the face and legs for neatness.
> 
> Feed 1/4 cup of soy oil (or any vegetable oil) mixed into your horses feed for a shiney coat.
> 
> Baby wipes are great for dusty faces.
> 
> Children's hair detangler works well on horses.
> 
> Used paddle brushes and wide tooth combs tend to make their way to my grooming bin. They work better than the "horse specific" combs and brushes.
> 
> Dish soap applicators work great for applying fly spray for horses that are nervous with squirt bottles or for applying repellent to the face.


I love that idea about the dish soap applicator and the pic was very helpful too. Thanks.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

EquestEquine said:


> Wow what a great thread!! I gained a ton of new tricks!! muwahaaha! lol
> 
> My mare suffers from chronic diarrhea, that gets worse when she is in heat. Unfortunatley her rear end is always filthy. Even with washes every weekend!! I'd never thought of baby wipes until now!! Thanks guys!


I know this isnt a "home recipe" but i use "Excalibur Sheath cleaner" on my mare. When she comes into heat she urinates/squirts so much she scalds herself! Just slap this on her butt cheeks lol and down her legs let it sit and then wipe it off! it not only cleans but it also soothes! and then i also use Aloe baby wipes in between washings! Hope this helped!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

-Peroxide works wonders on white manes and tails!!! put it in a squirt bottle... its pretty handy lol 

-Pam cooking spray works good as a tick repellent. If you go on a trail ride spray it all over their legs and ticks will slide right off!

-Epsom Salts is awesome for abscessed hooves... a week or so of daily soaks and your equine friend will be right as rain!

-mouth wash works as a clipper cleaner and coolant. You can pay as much as 8 dollars for a can of cooling spray. find an old container and buy some cheap $2.00 mouthwash... pour the mouthwash into the container and dip/swirl your clippers in it! you will be amazed at the amount of hair will come floating out of them!!!

- Lint rollers or sweater lint removers are great for cleaning off show blankets!

- Crude oil works great as a hoof conditioner/strengthener! I bought brand name hoof conditioner in one of those jars with a brush attached to the lid and once i was done with it i just filled it back up with crude oil and it worked just as good!

- This isn't necessarily for grooming (unless your using it for a skin and coat supplement or something)but its still fun! MAKING YOUR OWN TREATS!!!!! there are lots of recipes online but all i do is mix some grain/oats, peanut butter, and diced dried apples for a summer treat and then grain/oats, peanut butter, and fresh apple/carrot shavings in the winter ( they will stay cold and fresh outside) This is even good fun way to give problem horses there medicine, or even to just spruce up a regular daily supplement. (Horses want to change it up sometimes too hehe)  ...just when your making them add your scoop of supplement into the wad of goodies while your forming it into a treat!


----------



## ElaineLighten

Love this thread, even though I have no tips  
The thread should be a sticky!


----------



## PonyGuru

use sunlight soap for white markings


----------



## furbabymum

I haven't tried this yet but I may, how do you think the furminator (the dog brush) would work during maulting season. I've got a million dogs and tons of furminators.


----------



## Goosey

Sure, you could try the Furminator? xD
Ive used children's detangler for the mane and tail but it leaves the mane all sticky...Leave in conditioner works so much better at getting all the nots out and leaving their mane/tail oh so soft!


----------



## tbrantley

I use pure LuAnn's Coconut oil on my horses mane and tail. It helps make their mane and tail soft and puts moisture back in it leaving it shiny and healthy looking. It also softens my hands from rubbing it into their manes.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Furminator = power of unrelenting awesomeness!! I turned up home to see a friend of mine using her furminator on my hairy mammoth of a mini horse, and to my suprise she looked a lot thinner, just from all the hair that had come off (which was all lying on the ground) and I had tried so many brushes before that and none are as good as the furminator... That is now next on my list of to buys


----------



## sierrams1123

PaintedFury said:


> I use this rolling tool chest from Stanley to keep my brushes and all in. The bottom part is just the right size to keep my spray bottles in. I love it, I can roll it to where I need it, and all of my stuff is kept together.



I hope you know I stole this idea from you 
I was at walmart the other day doing some grocery shopping when my boyfriend led me to the "Dude Section", I saw the tool box thing grabbed it and put it in the buggy. My boyfriend responded with "Thanks, but I don't want or need that." I responded with a huge smile on my face "Well thats good because its not for you, it is for ME!" 
He was very confused until we arrived home and I started filling it up with goodies  I even went all out and finally used my stickers I was sent by AQHA and APHA. I am LOVING it already.


----------



## socks

the chestsnuts as mentioned above were once another toe but once the horse evolved it just ended up being what it is now but it is also a sweat gland... do remove them soaaking them in baby oil makes it easier for them to peel!!

i also use coconut oil in my horses tails and they are gotten considerably stronger and hopefully growing!! 
i also use baby wipes for quick clean ups on show days for the whole body and the face!!!


----------



## redlover01

does anyone no a home remedy for growing hair back from a wound .....my horse has had a scar on his hind leg since he was a yearling and hasnt grown back .....not really concerned about it but i dont want to waste money on a product that wont even work especially if i can do it with a home remedy and save some money in this tough time


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Usually if you clean them and let them breathe.. the hair grows back. Haven't seen any scars fail to grow hair back..


----------



## waresbear

Best show grooming tip I know of.....use a disposable razor to shave the horse's muzzle. Closest shave you can get & saves on expensive surgical clipper blades.


----------



## littleredridinghood

Not sure if this has been said.... But for fly spray I use 1/2 cup regular dawn dish soap, 1/2 cup white vinegar and 1/2-2/3 cups water. Works really well! And you can use it on the barn dogs and cats too if flies are really bad


----------



## SkyeDawn

furbabymum said:


> I haven't tried this yet but I may, how do you think the furminator (the dog brush) would work during maulting season. I've got a million dogs and tons of furminators.


YES. A million times yes. Those things are amazing. They actually make one specifically for horses, the blade is just wider, I think. I used one of the yellow dog ones until I lent it to someone and left it in reach of their horse after they LEFT and decided she wanted to play with it, and completely stomped it and destroyed it. Yeah... that's safe. I don't talk to that person anymore! lol

Anyway, with the furminator = amazing for shedding.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Equal parts listerine, water, vinegar work well for mane and tail growth. Spray on and let it dry then put coconut oil from the base of tail down.

Skin so soft works wonders as a fly repelent plus it helps make your horse shiny. 

Burnt motor oil work well on the bottom of horses hooves that are shod to keep the ice and snow from getting packed in. 

Baking soda and peroxide work wonders on a white mane and tail.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Also at sallys salon there regular gallon condition for $7 works awesome as a leave in


----------



## CowgirlK

Thank you all, I just learned a whole bunch of tips and tricks!  I can't add much but... If you put Hydrogen Peroxide in a spray bottle it makes it easier to apply to wounds and you won't spill it. And also WD-40... (It's always somewhere on the farm!) It works great for burr infested tails! If you spray it in the tail and then take a metal detangler brush and start brushing the burrs will start falling out! Literally! I was shocked! And it will leave your horses tail shiny and a little bit waterproof for a little while!


----------



## AnnaB264

The best thing I have ever found for conditioning and detangling manes and tails is Pink Lotion, made for African American hair. I use the original, not the light. Works better than Cowboy Magic or any of those silicone products. I'm not sure why, but I think it might be because it has a large amount of Lanolin. I just smear a gob of it in really well, then start brushing out from the bottom. I've also found that using a plastic curry comb on the mane and tail helps prevent breakage... I guess because the teeth are very short and just attack the top few hairs at a time.


----------



## PaintCowgirl

Downy/snuggle fabric softner and water in a spray bottle for a great smelling horse and detangled baby soft mane and tail.


----------

